# What Tyre shine is best for a superior finish



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

What Tyre shine product is best for a superior finish as i have tried loads of diferent products but cant seem to get the darkest depish black finish if you know what i mean cheers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

there is no best, a tyre dressing works best on clean tyres - are you cleaning them before dressing them..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive been through just about every product out there & IMO value for money, durabilty etc then the winner is AS highstyle. Simple application with a paint brush, then a wipe down after 30 mins with an old microfibre, cant beat it!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I picked up a product up the States recently called Wet and Protect that is a great spray on product that is not foam. Gives a real dark wet look and spray soes not get all over the wheels. Looks good on arches as well.

Costs $6 over there for a big 500ml can so may try for a group buy as the manufacture is interested in moving product here.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

i have a daft question on this matter what looks better a mat or gloss finish? or is it a personal preferance?
as i use Adam,s V.R.T & Poorboys natural look both mat finish but sometimes when the car is looking realy clean the tyres somhow dont


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

personal preference - as with any product choice


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> there is no best, a tyre dressing works best on clean tyres - are you cleaning them before dressing them..


What he said.

I always use AB VC with a scrubbing brush on tyres. It takes about 20 seconds extra per corner and makes a huge difference.

As for the OP's original question I've just splashed out on another bottle of Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel. At £20 a bottle it's not cheap but it lasts ages (in terms of on the tyre and a bottle lasts ages).

Back to Kev's comment - CLEAN YOUR TYRES PROPERLY FIRST.

Also, personal taste has a lot to do with it!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i use meguairs endurance. it leaves a nice black new tire look. its not glossy or shiny.

only down side i found was that you cant really notice it unless you do a 50/50 comparision. because as i said it makes the tire look new as suppose to glossed up


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

3M tyre restorer is one of my favs at the moment, well worth a look, specially at the price it is.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## RO55CO (Jul 15, 2010)

I use coconut sheen. Comes from a company called Barton Chemicals in West Lothian, and gives the best results i've had. Leave it to dry naturally will give the wet/shine look, but if you brush it on leave it for a while then use a microfibre cloth or something similar over it, then you'll get the deep black that you are looking for. Great stuff really, and i swear by it. Plus its only £20 for a 5L container, cant argue at that price, it lasts forever.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my faves;

oil based - CG new look gel
water based - serious performance dilute to suit dressing


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Just be aware, you'll get different results depending on the tyre brand you have - Michelins, Pirellis, Toyos all take to dressings differently.

The solvent type dressings are less variable, but still look different based on the rubber.

T


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

i use espuma rd50 does not give it a really shiny look instead a matt finsish so the tyres dont look too shiny or dont look dull as if no tyre shine has been applied


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> 3M tyre restorer is one of my favs at the moment, well worth a look, specially at the price it is.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


going to try some of this myself just ordered it cheap at 5.99


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

RO55CO said:


> I use coconut sheen. Comes from a company called Barton Chemicals in West Lothian, and gives the best results i've had. Leave it to dry naturally will give the wet/shine look, but if you brush it on leave it for a while then use a microfibre cloth or something similar over it, then you'll get the deep black that you are looking for. Great stuff really, and i swear by it. Plus its only £20 for a 5L container, cant argue at that price, it lasts forever.


This is one of Arnold Clark's favourites. They used to use it when I did my short stint in sales between jobs. Very watery IIRC but then they might be watering it down! lol.


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

used loads don't like the ultra shiny showroom stuff.
or any stuff which builds up on the tyre

I use turtle wax wet and black ( it's a clear liquid)and just wipe on , it looks like a new tyre and not to in your face, also cheap as chips and last's months due to having to use so little.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Espuma RD50.

I have used various bulk tyre products (inc autoglym and autosmart) and prefer the look and durability of the RD50.

If you ask Tim (Envy Valeting on here) he can sort you some :thumb:

(I like swissvax pneu but it dosnt last that long compaired to RD50, for me)


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackfire tyre gel is a really nice product

AS highstyle is very good,and lasts a lot longer


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with pretty much everyone above.

I have my favourites though, being Autosmart High Style but i always end up going back to Meguiars Endurance for durability and shine.

Here's a wee pic - just done with Megs Endurance.

Enjoy!

Cookies


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like Pinnacle Black Onyx:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

I find Megs endurance leaves a wet glossy look the first 24 hours, then a matte 'new tyre' sort of look. It does work best on a clean tyre.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Megs endurance tyre gel is one of the glossiest tyre dressings but and lasts conciderably well.
AS highstyle is a nice shiny finish.
Both fling even after wiping hem over really well so I love them but hate them also.
For more neutral finish AS finish or rubber and plastic dressing, looks medium shine/satin.
Totally neutral AS trim wizzard, looks nice, clean and satin/matte.
Personal preferance or what mark of car your doing applying it to decifers what result you want or like.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

+1 Megs Endurance :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

By the way Halfords in Lisburn have a buy one get one free offer on all car cleaning chemicals at the moment.

I got some megs endurance and some other stuff the other evening.

Bargain!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Swissvax Pneu is good. Gives a very nice "original" finish, and it's easy to work with.










Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Please do not laugh at the following suggestion, but I got some tyre black from Tesco and never used it, until last week when I got a set of new tyres on my Porsche. I sprayed it on (its in aerosol format), left it for about half an hour then buffed off with a sponge. It looks superb!:thumb: No fling, very cheap and a great deep shiny appearance.
The other tyre products in my bag are:

AG Instant Tyre Dressing
Megs Endurance
Megs Hot Wheels
Turtle Wax Wet n Black
Swissvax Pneu (too expensive to ever use!)

Whatever you end up using, make sure you degrease the tyres properly before though.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

My 2 favourites are:
Chem Guys Extreme Shine (oil based, high gloss)
FK350 (water based, dark natural finish)
Both are great value and long lasting.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've found the Meg's Hot Tyre Shine to work really well, but only if you apply it to a Foam applicator first, otherwise you just spray it all over your wheels or arches and it looks a bit of a mess...

Sprayed on to a Foam applicator it works really well, and leaves a nice dark black finish after drying - Certainly seems good to me anyway!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

how do you guys "clean"the tyres before applying dressing.cos i just spray on the ag tyre dressing and leave it and let it dry.am i missing anything or a good technique?


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

+1 For megs endurance, smells so good aswell, makes me hungry! Also AS highstyle, Sam


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> there is no best, a tyre dressing works best on clean tyres - are you cleaning them before dressing them..


thats the best tip for anyone putting tyre shine on.
I take the wheels off and then use a bucket of very hot water, washing up liquid and a decent size scrubbibg brush.
The washing up liquid get rid of the most stubborn of stains and as it degreases dirty plates, makes it ideal for tyres and its cheap!!

Kev


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Just picked up a bottle of Megs Endurance and having read the positive comments above, I'm quite looking forward to giving it a go, once I've given the tyres a good scrub. Have only used cheap, stuff so far, so I'm hoping for a much improved appearance.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

3m tyre restorer. top product imo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

:


woodym3 said:


> 3m tyre restorer. top product imo.


wouldnt mind trying some :lol:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Valet Pro traditional tyre dressing is top notch,goes on easy with brush with no mess at all a little goes a ling way.Still beading after 2 applications 6weeks later :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I really Migliore Bella Lustra for a wee treat for the Mini, when I'm not feeling so extravagant I use i4detailing's own Tyre Gloss, which is trememdous VFM - you get loads for your loot.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

I clean with sonax shampoo brush and sponge, then use 1Z tyre foam to prep and finish with either 303 or preferably surf garage's beyond black tyre pro with a simple foam pad.

Both leave a deep not oily black result. Both dry with no sling


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Blackfire Long Lasting Tire Gel - love it, nice natural shine.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Same as above ^^^^^ Ive been using Blackfire long lasting tyre gel does the trick for me....


----------

